# [Heisec] Auch Microsoft warnt vor staatlichen Angriffen auf seine Nutzer



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2015)

Wenn Microsoft Angriffe staatlicher Hacker auf Accounts seiner Nutzer entdeckt, will das Unternehmen künftig Warnungen aussenden.


























Weiterlesen...


----------



## Milalein (22 Februar 2016)

Ach cool, danke, dass du dazu was gepostet hast. Ich mache mich nämlich gerade ein bisschen schlau zu dem Thema (oder versuche es zumindest) und da ist jeder Input willkommen!
Weißt du vielleicht, ob sie dazu eigentlich auch was zu berichten hatten? Vielen Dank!


----------

